# Old Watch Advertising Database



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had an idea! Cue drum roll! They don't come happen that often but I thought this one might even be worthy of sharing.

How about a vintage watch advertising thread?

I know a lot of members here have stockpiles of old National Geographic's (mainly for essential reading on the karzee I reckon) so why not post a few scans of ads.

It would be a useful resource for all us vintage watch fans and hopefully, if we get enough ads, the mods might see fit to pin it.

So whadaya reckon chaps?

Oh it would be useful if the ads could be posted in labelled batches by maker, preferably with a rough date of the ad if possible.

Typically I have nothing to offer yet but I'll get looking and see what I can find. Feel free to start without me though. If it's a stupid idea just tell me to bog off.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What a great idea!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Jase, I have my moments just not very often!

Just done a few scans and I'm waiting for them to upload as I type this.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

OK to get the ball rolling here's a few Omega ads ranging from the 1940's to 1981.










1940's at a guess, extolling the Swiss for their part in the war effort.










This one's for DMP. Seamaster XV1 ad to commemorate the 1956 Melbourne Olympics.










Speedmaster ad from 1958










Seamaster range ad from 1968










Memomatic ad from 1970










Another Seamaster range ad this time from 1972. They seem to have grown a bit in 4 years!

TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Last one for the time being.










Seamaster 120 Quartz ad from 1981. Not sure this qualifies as vintage but it's an interesting piece all the same

Hope this lot come out OK, some of them were scanned from very small ads.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> It would be a useful resource for all us vintage watch fans


There is already similar in the Photo Gallery.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great idea and post Gary! I love those old ads


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Top stuff Gary, it was an Omega ad on the back of a magazine in 1974 (Time Magazine?) that led me to saving up for, and buying, my first good watch later that year - a Speedy MkII. I remember the ad well, it featured 4 watches - a Flightmaster, a Speedy Moon, a Speedy Mk II & a PloProf. Soon as I saw the MkII I just knew I had to have one (doubtless some around here would say I made the wrong choice....). The road to WISdom had begun..... :lol:

Jeez, wonder what an 1956 Olympic Addition Seamaster in it's original presentation box might be worth......


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

DMP said:


> Jeez, wonder what an 1956 Olympic Addition Seamaster in it's original presentation box might be worth......


I've never seen one in the metal as it were but I reckon you'd best start saving mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Found some more on the interweb that I've er... borrowed :derisive:

*Speedmasters*










1966










Another from 1966










1971










!977 - interesting that this one still has the stepped dial

*Speedmasters with Seamasters*










1969










1970

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

And some Seamaster ads.










1955










1958










1960










1969

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

And a Seamaster Chronostop ad from April 1969.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Agent orange said:


> Another Seamaster range ad this time from 1972. They seem to have grown a bit in 4 years!
> 
> TBC...


yup, an' the bezels are all squinty too.

good thread.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> yup, an' the bezels are all squinty too.
> 
> good thread.


Thanks Desmond.

I hadn't even noticed the bezels being off 12, they're all in the same position too, I wonder why they did that? Maybe it was to show that the bezel turned it's the only reason I can think of.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Another batch purloined off the web.

*Constellations*










1955










1959










1969










1970










1971










1971

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Anyone else want to post their ads at all? Fans of Rolex, Seiko etc might want to offset my slight Omega bias.

There must be thousands of interesting vintage watch ads out there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> P.S. Anyone else want to post their ads at all? Fans of Rolex, Seiko etc might want to offset my slight Omega bias.
> 
> There must be thousands of interesting vintage watch ads out there.


Well not quite Rolex 

*
1954*





































*1957*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not sure of the exact dates for most these but they are circa 1950`s


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Naturally I`d have to include these 

*1933*










*1939*










*1949*










*1950*










This one is not really watch advert but it relates to Services as Thiel Brothers & the later Ruhla UMF supplied them with some of their watches :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*
1950*










*1955*










*1955*










*1957*










*1957*










*1957*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nearly forgot this one for the younger generation 

*1957*


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

and mine...










Please excuse eBay seller's pic - I didn't realise I hadn't taken one of my own.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


That's quite the ornament on the bonnet of that Power Wagon. :naughty:

It's nice seeing all of these old ads.

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

One of my favs


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

oh this is gonna be a long one........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I will take....I believe thats about $640 a whack of money back then but jeez any one of those pieces mint would sell for more than that now 

3 x Navichrons

3 x Selectrons

3 x Jet Graphs

3 x Jet

3 x Early Birds


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

One Rolex ad










Not sure how size will work on this, how do I make it bigger using Photobucket anyone?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Found a couple of more Newmark adverts in my files...


----------

